# Big Bad Barrel



## JamesT (Mar 5, 2019)

Search the forum, but didn't find any discussions.  Wondering if anyone have experience with this product and can share their thoughts.  Seems to have a lot of bells and whistles, portable and has many functions.  I was wondering how it would do as a smoker.
EasyGO EGP-FIRE-017 Big Bad Barrel


----------



## Murdy (Mar 5, 2019)

Cracks me up that they cite using it as a table as one of the 5 multi uses:

"Multi-Function - Our 5 in 1 Barrel gives much more than meets the eye! *It can be used as a table to set down any item,* an independent fire pit for winter, a BBQ pit with an adjustable cooking rack to manage the desired cooking temperature for meat or pizza, adjustable barrel height for child safety, and the option to hang your meat as the perfect grill smoker."


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2019)

Well buy it fire it up and give us a great report on it.

Warren


----------

